# Couch-Gaming: Wird der PC zur Spieleplattform Nummer 1 im Wohnzimmer? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Couch-Gaming: Wird der PC zur Spieleplattform Nummer 1 im Wohnzimmer? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

					In der allwöchentlichen Redaktions-Kolumne berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in der vergangenen Woche bewegt hat. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche äußert sich unser Spieleonkel darüber wie bei ihm als Couch-Gaming-Pionier der PC die Konsole aus dem heimischen Wohnzimmer verdrängt hat und das hier vielleicht ein ganz neuer Trend in der Luft liegt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Couch-Gaming: Wird der PC zur Spieleplattform Nummer 1 im Wohnzimmer? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. Juli 2014)

Bin momentan dank DTR eher der Schreibtisch- und ab und an auch mal Zug-Gamer, aber trotzdem---guter Couch-Gaming-Support für den PC ist und bleibt wichtig, da das nunmal für viele die bevorzugte Zockposition ist!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Juli 2014)

Spielen am Fernseher, das habe ich schon zu Röhrenfernseher Zeiten gemacht. S-Video Stecker zwischen Laptop und schuhschrankgroße Klotze, und dann ne runde Oblivion  Jetzt sind große Monitore so günstig, die alte Klotze wird nicht mal mehr groß zum eigentlichen Fernsehen genutzt.


----------



## Rolk (12. Juli 2014)

Ich benutze schon länger eine Art selbstbau Roccat Sova fürs PC Gaming im Wohnzimmer. Funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Kuomo (12. Juli 2014)

Kann man das Xbone Pad eigentlich auch irgendwie Kabellos an den PC anschliessen? Sonst wärs nur ein Rückschritt von aktuellen wireless 360-Pad.


----------



## XmuhX (12. Juli 2014)

Ich denke schon das der PC durch eben seine Aufrüstfähigkeit eine Konkurrenz zu Konsolen im Wohnzimmer darstellt. 
Aber ich glaube nicht das es die Spieleplattform Nr1 werden kann, denn dafür gibt es zuviele Casualcouchpotatoes!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (12. Juli 2014)

> Wird der PC zur Spieleplattform Nummer 1 im Wohnzimmer?


Natürlich würden Peripherie-Hersteller wie Roccat, Razer, Steelseries und Konsorten stark davon profitieren, denn je mehr PC-gamer, desto mehr potentielle Kunden. Und auch Nvidia, AMD und Intel und Valve hätten sicherlich nichts dagegen, wenn der PC als Gamingplattform den höchsten Nutzeranteil hätte. 

Aber das wird nicht passieren, denn die große Mehrheit an Spielern hat einfach nicht die finanziellen Mittel für einen ausgewachsenen Gaming-PC. Für eine Konsole für 400 oder 450 € schon eher.
Viele Spieler sind eben noch Schüler, da schrecken die Preise für PC-Komponenten natürlich stark ab. 
Außerdem ist es nun mal in den Köpfen eingebrannt, das man einen Gaming-PC regelmäßig aufrüsten muss, eine Konsole hingegen nicht. Stimmt ja auch, sofern man neue Spiele flüssig mit hohen Details spielen will.

Darüber hinaus setzten Sony und MS alles daran, dass die Mehrheit auch in Zukunft schön brav an den Konsolen zockt.
Deswegen hat MS die XBO bei der vergangenen E3 mit einer enormen Marketing-Show und diversen Exklusivtiteln gepusht. Die noch unschlüssigen Leute sollen auf jeden Fall zur Konsole greifen, von PC-Gamern profitiert MS schließlich nicht.
Und bei Sony läuft es genauso.

Dem PC als Spieleplattform fehlt etwas ganz entscheidendes: Marketing und gute Publicity. Steam alleine reicht einfach nicht und irgendwelche PC-exklusiv-Grafikfeatures von Nvidia in einigen Spielen reichen erst recht nicht...


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie Nightlight.
Außerdem wird bei den Konsolen wirklich wert auf ich nenn es mal "Noob freundlichkeit" gelegt.
Man startet die Konsole legt die CD ein und los gehts da muss nichts groß installiert/Konfiguriert werden wie beim Pc .
Zudem bekommen Leute die nicht selbst den Pc bauen ,oder das OS installieren wollen auch ein relativ gutes P/L Verhältniss im Vergleich zum PC ,weil ich kenne keinen fertig PC mit installiertem Os der für den gleichen Preis an die Gaming Leistung einer Ps4 rankommen würde , zudem kommt noch das es wohl nur sehr wenige fertig PCs im Konsolenformat gibt und nicht jeder will sich nen Tower ins Wohnzimmer stellen.
Die meisten Menschen haben einfach keine Zeit oder Lust sich mit Zusammenbau/Konfiguration zu befassen .


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2014)

also meiner meinung ja, mit meiner konsrtuktion geht das^^
hab einmal am schreibtisch nen 27zoll bildschirm und maus und tastatur, habe über 2 usb ports n raum weiter ne funktastatur und ne funkmaus dran und ein hdmi kabel geht rüber auf n 40zoll fernseher, ich kann vor beiden orten problemlos zocken... findich ganz geil


----------



## Rikko_V2 (13. Juli 2014)

Zocke eigentlich nur am TV , 
die kleinen PC Monitore sind mir einfach zu mikrig ausser von mir aus im LAN mal ne Runde C&C etc.

Racer, Shooter, Emus nur am TV.
Dieses Tischgehocke (Schreibtisch) hat auch nichts mit bequemen Zocken zu tun , 
schon gar nicht wenn man zu 2t oder mehr vor nem Game sitzt.

Gibt TVs mit top Qualität , da macht der PC richtig fun und sieht super aus


----------



## sft211 (14. Juli 2014)

Leute abwarten was Steam OS bringt. 

Tod gesagt leben Länger ^^


----------



## Laggy.NET (14. Juli 2014)

Rikko_V2 schrieb:


> Zocke eigentlich nur am TV ,
> die kleinen PC Monitore sind mir einfach zu mikrig ausser von mir aus im LAN mal ne Runde C&C etc.
> 
> Racer, Shooter, Emus nur am TV.
> ...


 

Wie groß ist dein TV? Wie nah sitzt du davor? Alleine um die größe eines 24" auf 40-50 cm Entfernung zu erreichen reicht z.B. mein 46" in 2 Metern Entfernung nichtmal ansatzweise aus. Ich muss da ungefähr auf 1 Meter ran, damit die Größe der eines PC Monitors entspricht. Dann gibts da ja noch 27" Monitore und die neuen 29" und 34" 21:9 Monitore. Um auf 2 Metern Entfernung zum TV so ein großes Bild zu bekommen, braucht es 100" TVs. 

Ich hab vor kurzem längere Zeit ausprobiert, am TV zu zocken, da ich auf eine PS4 umsteigen wollte. Aber das Bild ist mir einfach viel zu klein und ein TV in passender Größe mit 5000-10000€ einfach viel zu teuer.

Am TV zocken ist gegenüber einen PC Monitor definitiv ein massives Downgrade. Zumindest noch. In 10 Jahren reden wir weiter...


----------



## sycron17 (14. Juli 2014)

Ich bin schon mir mein HTPC am bauen
Hab meine ps4 verkauft


----------



## danyo23 (14. Juli 2014)

PC AN DIE MACHT !


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Juli 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Natürlich würden Peripherie-Hersteller wie Roccat, Razer, Steelseries und Konsorten stark davon profitieren, denn je mehr PC-gamer, desto mehr potentielle Kunden. Und auch Nvidia, AMD und Intel und Valve hätten sicherlich nichts dagegen, wenn der PC als Gamingplattform den höchsten Nutzeranteil hätte.
> 
> Aber das wird nicht passieren, denn die große Mehrheit an Spielern hat einfach nicht die finanziellen Mittel für einen ausgewachsenen Gaming-PC. Für eine Konsole für 400 oder 450 € schon eher.
> Viele Spieler sind eben noch Schüler, da schrecken die Preise für PC-Komponenten natürlich stark ab.
> ...


 
Tja, nur schade dass sich PC und Konsole wegen den teureren Spielen und dem kostenpflichtigen Multiplayer im Falle der Konsolen nix nehmen. 

Für entsprechende Spiele (Rennspiele z.B.) kann ich mir den PC sehr gut als Nummer 1 vorstellen - für Shooter bevorzuge ich aber weiterhin den Schreibtisch... Brauche da halt die feste Unterlage. Und immer erst so ein riesiges Brett weglegene damit man aufstehen kann sit auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## DirtyRolando1337 (15. Juli 2014)

ich habe nur noch meinen htpc und statt monitor nen 2ten fernseher. der htpc ist am großen 3d fernseher und am 32er darf meine frau shopping queen gucken falls ich was am pc mache so einfach ist das^^

zocke aber auch nicht gern shooter wegen der krummen rücken haltung. ich finde den ansatz des sovas zwar interessant, aber ich fände ein mousepad mit fetten gelkissen drunter, usb hub, bluetooth und das gleiche als tastatur unterlage mit oberschenkelkühlung bluetooth übertragung und usb hub cooler. 

aber konsoleros können sich garnicht beschweren man kann heute jedes game mit xbox contro zocken. aber ich zock nichtma thief mit controller... und deswegen zock ich garkein thief. echt schade^^ aber davon abgsehen ich habe mir den pc für gta v gebaut und jetzt kommt mit gta v die gtx 880 raus ich könnt kotzen dass ich nicht nur ne 100€ karte bis ende des jahres genommen habe... wehe die gtx 780 langt nicht für full hd maxed out mit txaa das gleiche gilt für far cry 4 >.< wenn das mein pc nicht packt wird er wieder durch ne ps4 ersetzt solang sie sich noch draus finanzieren lässt. kann ja nicht sein dass meine graka teurer als ne konsole war und ich kaum bessere grafik bekomme. nach watch dogs schockt mich nichts mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2014)

Bei mir ist der PC zum zocken am TV ist keinerlei Gaming vorgesehen. Eine Konsole besitze ich auch nicht


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (17. Juli 2014)

An meinem LG 42-Zoll Fernseher habe ich einen PC nur für Multimedia und Spiele dran. 
Die Rennspiele werden mit Spiele-Controller Thrustmaster 3in1 gespielt und mit xboxce wird der Controller kompatibel zum xbox-Controller gemacht. 
Somit lassen Sie alle Rennspiele steuern wie am xbox-Controller.

Für 3D-Shooter (wie DayZ) nutze ich dann Tastatur und Maus. 

Die Komponenten sind fast komplett gebraucht gekauft per ebay Kleinanzeigen.
GEBRAUCHT sind CPU=3770K, MB=ASUS P8Z77-MPro, RAM=16GB, GK=ZOTAC-GTX760, TOWER=ACER-Aspire-M5620
NEU sind NT=ThermaltakeBerlin630, CPU-Colling=THERMALRIGHT Macho 120 Rev. A
Wer Zeit hat muss ja nicht alles auf einmal kaufen und stöbert erst einmal hin und wieder durch die Kleinanzeigen.

Das alles hat mich auch nur um die 500 EURO gekostet und ich kann jedes Spiel so einstellen wie ich es benötige.
Eine Konsole hat so für mich keinen Vorteil. 

Ich sitze etwa 1,5 bis 2 Meter entfernt vom Fernseher und kann alles erkennen.
Spiele werden direkt über Steam gekauft oder per Amazon per DOWNLOAD via Steam-Code.

Halb liegend auf dem Sofa kann ich so schön entspannen. 
Da der Fernseher 3D unterstützt und ich das entsprechende Dongle von NVIDIA für 3DTV habe kann ich die Spiele natürlich auch in 3D genießen.
So machen die Spiele gleich noch mehr Spaß am 3DTV.


BEST RUN - PC FUN


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juli 2014)

Bei mir hängt ne PS2 Slim am TV - für Klassiker wie GT und GT2. Gezockt wird aber am PC. Grade bei Games mit Waffen brauche ich die Maus-Tastatur-Kombination. Habe GTA IV mal auf der Konsole beim Schwager probiert und es ist nicht mein Fall. Simulationen am TV mit dem Gamepad? Nene - nicht mit mir.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (17. Juli 2014)

1.) Für mich ist das Zocken auf der Konsole viel chilliger. Man muss nicht aufrecht an einem Tisch sitzen, damit man die Maus gescheit bedienen kann. Mit dem Conroller kann man sich sonst wie hinsetzen und man trotzdem gut damit spielen. 
2.) Klar hat ein PC in der Regel mmehr Leistung als ne Konsole, aber für ein bisschen Zocken vom Sofa aus reicht ne Konsole vollkommen. Eigentlich alle moderneren Konsolen unterstützen 720p, oder 1080p. Die meisten Leute könnten ohne direkten Verglich nicht einmal sagen, ob das ein FullHD oder "nur" ein HDReady Bildschirm/Spiel ist.
3.) Ein PC macht viel mehr Probleme: Alles kann ständig abstürzen oder nicht richtig funktionieren. Bei der Konsole legt man das Spiel ein und kann in der Regel losspielen.
4.) Dazu kommt die immer wachsende Mindestleistung der Spiele. Auf der Konsole hingegen bleit die Hardware immer gleich und daran muss sich jeder Entwickler halten. Da kann nicht einer sagen, dass er die krasseste Engine nimmt mit 64facher Kantenglättung. Er muss sich an die Hardware halten.

Allerdings hat ach der PC so seine Vorteile, die aber eher am Schreibtisch sind und nicht auf dem Sofa:
1.) Man kann den PC viel vielseitiger einsetzen und nicht nur Zocken oder Filme schauen... Man kann mit einem PC arbeiten, spielen, kreativ sein(Photoshop,...) oder einfach Medien genießen.
2.) Jeder kann seinen PC gestalten wie er will und seinen Anforderungen anpassen. Nicht jeder raucht eben ne GTX 780ti oder so. Machmal reichen eben auch die kleinen Dinge aus 
3.) PC's sind im Vergleich zur Konsole im P/L weit vorne. Allerdings gibt es wieder ein paar Ausnahmen *hust*Apple*hust*
4.) Man hat auf dem PC einfach viel mehr Spiele zur Auswahl, welche auch noch günstiger sind!

So muss im endeffekt jeder für sich selber entscheiden, ob er sich ne Konsole, nen PC oder einfaches beides kauft. Für mich ist die Entscheidung relativ schwer. Ich besitze zwar keine Konsole, merke aer immer wieder, wie anstrengend PC-Spielen sein kann. Diese am Tisch sitzen und gradeaus schauen kann sehr anstrengend werden. Allerdngs kann ich eben viel mehr mit meinem Pc, als mit einer Konsole, machen.


----------



## abnorm (12. November 2014)

Ich zocke seit längerem auch nur noch im Wohnzimmer. Wobei seit einigen Monaten statt wie früher an meiner Xbox, nun am PC mit dem Couchmaster. Verstehe eigentlich auch nicht warum der hier nicht erwähnt wurde, zig mal besser das Teil als dieses Sova. Ich als Linkshänder kann mir den Couchmaster genau so konfigurieren wie ich ihn brauche und meine Peripherie aussuchen die ich darauf benutze. Ausserdem hätte ich auf son Wackelbrett auf meinen Beinen schonmal gar keinen Bock. Habe Mittlerweile einen erschwinglichen 52" im Wohnzimmer stehen und werde mir auch keine neue Konsole mehr holen. PC 4ever!!!


----------

